# Hunting w/Air Rifle



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I was going to post this up over on that .243 deer thread but thought better.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like someone wants an air rifle. Bear hunting at your MIL’s place?


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Air guns don't fall under firearms laws - right?


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

scioto_alex said:


> Air guns don't fall under firearms laws - right?


In MI they do


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats Crazy I didnt realize they made high power air guns I was looking into getting a .22 , just cant afford it right now Its not the guns that get you so much, although a good .22 is gonna run around 500 bucks, its the air fill systems. Unless you want to use a hand pump, those tanks cost as much as the guns Cant imagine what hes got wrapped up in that one


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Found one on Air Gun Depot $1,300 on sale down from 1500 So hes got about 2 grand wrapped up in that air gun Not bad considering what he uses it for and the setup he has Cant hand pump those Have to have a scuba or carbon fiber tank


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Linda's sons have been playing around with air rifles in the back yard and I've been wondering where the law came down on that. (Prairie Township, Franklin County)


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

montagc said:


> They make all kinds of large caliber air rifles. I've seen them to .50.


Yes. I've seen .50 Cal air rifles at FFF in Boardman. Pretty neat technology, but I will say this. There ain't no way I'm using an air rifle on Cape Buffalo!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> Linda's sons have been playing around with air rifles in the back yard and I've been wondering where the law came down on that. (Prairie Township, Franklin County)


There's no gunpowder. No FFL involved.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Looks like someone wants an air rifle. Bear hunting at your MIL’s place?


Hey Bob. I think I've seen everything but a bear at her place. Coyotes, a flock of wild Turkeys, more deer than you can shake a stick at. I've had to dodge them on the rider while mowing. But no bear...yet.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Check this one out.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

scioto_alex said:


> Air guns don't fall under firearms laws - right?


In Toledo the law reads something like 'Cant discharge a weapon that fires a projectile using an explosive charge You might get into an argument with some cops, but I think theyre legal


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

scioto_alex said:


> Air guns don't fall under firearms laws - right?


From the Ohio Revised Code : 

(1) "Firearm" means any deadly weapon capable of expelling or propelling one or more projectiles by the action of an explosive or combustible propellant. "Firearm" includes an unloaded firearm, and any firearm that is inoperable but that can readily be rendered operable.

To answer your question, "by the action of an explosive or combustible propellant" seems to indicate air guns would not be considered firearms. However, many of those in office, in law enforcement, use alternative definitions for the words so "explosive and combustable" may be construed beyond the bounds of intellectual honesty...

However, if local law enforcement want to stop you from using an air rifle they may rely on other laws like disturbing the peace, creating a disturbance, tail light infraction (I'm mostly joking on that last one), etc.

Lastly, local laws may prohibit their use; I know of several small municipalities that have laws againt "hunting" anything withing their limits. Make sure you read up on them!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

does not ohio have a preemption law at state level such that local laws may not be more restrictive than state. thus if state allows, local has to also? of course may cost you some $$ to defend as local will charge and then let you sort out in court... and you pay for both attorneys, the one prosecuting you via taxes and your own that takes your house and retirement fund by the time it is resolved by state supreme court...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> From the Ohio Revised Code :
> 
> To answer your question, "by the action of an explosive or combustible propellant" seems to indicate air guns would not be considered firearms. However, many of those in office, in law enforcement, use alternative definitions for the words so "explosive and combustable" may be construed beyond the bounds of intellectual honesty...


Exactly! I can just imagine a prosecutor referring to an "explosive" release of air! Some might call that a fart. Others might call it a crime!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I shoot unwanted pests from chipmunks to groundhogs out the window on my 2 acre property. I probably shoot 30-60 times a year and have neighbors in sight. I live in a heavily wooded neighborhood where everybody has 2-8 acres. I have never had an issue, or had it come up with any of my neighbors. But, I'm only shooting .22 air rifles not these buffalo killers


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"But, I'm only shooting .22 air rifles not these buffalo killers".

*You didn't mention inside/ outside 'CITY LIMITS'.???

*

I do the same thing with my 20mm Sheridan,,,,, & so do my neighbors, but we're just outside city limits.
Between the 4 of us, we are well over 60 chipmunks this year! lol,, ;>)

Checks & balances,,,,,
I can't wait till Ohio adopts Air Gun Hunting,,,,, I'm ready to buy in. 
enough with the high prices of ammo & reloading supplies! 
*Thanks for those links Lazy8.* 
i wonder if I could use my 2 large oxygen cylinders?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I wonder if anyone makes an air version of a Gatling gun.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Doboy - I am in the township; not sure what our township law says. We had chipmunks so bad I used to shoot 50+ every year. I did that 3 straight years (first year probably closer to 100). I have them thinned out as this year it is probably more like 10. I don't let them stick around to breed. My neighbors are all in their 70s around me. They don't pay much attention and also just wave when they see me with firearms (regular or air rifles doesn't matter). The old fella across the street came over to check out my buck last year and congratulate me...none of them were hunters, but I don't get anything but positive from them (refreshing these days).


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Doboy - I am in the township; not sure what our township law says. We had chipmunks so bad I used to shoot 50+ every year. I did that 3 straight years (first year probably closer to 100). I have them thinned out as this year it is probably more like 10. I don't let them stick around to breed. My neighbors are all in their 70s around me. They don't pay much attention and also just wave when they see me with firearms (regular or air rifles doesn't matter). The old fella across the street came over to check out my buck last year and congratulate me...none of them were hunters, but I don't get anything but positive from them (refreshing these days).


Those are great neighbors.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I shoot unwanted pests from chipmunks to groundhogs out the window on my 2 acre property. I probably shoot 30-60 times a year and have neighbors in sight. I live in a heavily wooded neighborhood where everybody has 2-8 acres. I have never had an issue, or had it come up with any of my neighbors. But, I'm only shooting .22 air rifles not these buffalo killers


is .22 air rifle pellet enough to kill a groundhog? i thought they were too light for a humane kill. what kind of penetration are you getting on a hog?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I killed a pile of **** and groundhogs with a pump .177 BB gun as a kid. Close range of course.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Privateer - absolutely! I have rolled a handful dead as a door nail out to 30 yards. Don't shoot high speed target ammo or hollow points. In my two main .22 rifles (Browning and a Hatsan) I shoot the heavy Hatsan pointed nose. Shooting around 800fps with the heavier pellet. Either shoots complete pass throug on squirrel heads out to 25 yards and has had no problem dispatching the occasional groundhog. I even chest shot a big ground hog at yards last summer and he went about 30 feet piling up just short of his den hole in my woods. 

I have shot chipmunks at just over 40 yards and goes all the way through head. (yes I realize this will be challenged - I should make a video as I have killed many at this range from my kitchen window).


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

View attachment 326123
I’ve been hunting squirrels with PCP air rifles for years. I use a .25 cal FX Wildcat, that is capable of 50+ yrd. head shots on squirrels and whisper quiet.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Sweet set up RogerS!!!!!! And good shooting too!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I just have 1 question. Are the 1200 fps deals I see at Walmart and Cabelas going to help with a ferral cat problem? Errrrr, asking for a friend.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> I just have 1 question. Are the 1200 fps deals I see at Walmart and Cabelas going to help with a ferral cat problem? Errrrr, asking for a friend.


Err, good bye everybody, I predict this thread will be closed before the day is out.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> I just have 1 question. Are the 1200 fps deals I see at Walmart and Cabelas going to help with a ferral cat problem? Errrrr, asking for a friend.


FYI- because of the FELONY animal abuse law, passed after the law that allowed people to take ferrel cats, I would highly suggest that your "friend" call a shelter or something and not hunt cats. Unless they are "attacking" himself or others. I hear those ferrel cats are very agressive... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

privateer said:


> is .22 air rifle pellet enough to kill a groundhog? i thought they were too light for a humane kill. what kind of penetration are you getting on a hog?


I had that experience today, and I will say that it depends upon the shot you have. I walked out my back door today to see a brown, furry body dining upon a small tomato plant that I put in a small planter as a leftover. I was able to sneak back inside the house, load the pellet gun, and come back out. The hog turned its head when it heard the hinges squeal, but it still didn't spot me. I centered the crosshairs on its spine, and touched off the shot. 

I've never been super accurate with this pellet gun, It's a Benjamin SP Trail, and I've been given to understand that it's pellet picky, hold sensitive, and might need "tuning". If I could find someone local to "tune" it at a reasonable rate, I might go for it. I balk at shipping it somewhere. 

Anyway, I centered the crosshairs on its spine, and touched off the shot. The hog flopped on its side, and made it about 20 feet before collapsing. I will say that while I was shooting Crosman standard pellets at 14.5 Gns, I came upon a tin of Sig Sauer copper coated pellets in 22Gns that are far more robust! They will punch a clean hole though 3/8" OSB!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Buckeye - the heavier slower shooting pellet will do an even better job. Both my .22 rifles will blow all the way through a dozen layers of cardboard in front of 3/8 OSB - I had to pick pellets out of my foundation. I had an old car mat and they would punch through the car mat and the OSB as well. I have a 60 ft. indoor air rifle range I built in the basement 4 years ago. I bench shoot my air rifles until I can put 5 in a row inside the 1/2 inch ring. They are amazingly accurate and you can punch paper 5 shots all touching inside the 1/2 inch ring on a bench. I have a 3lb trigger in my Browning. (I have found more accuracy shooting heavier pellets - not that lighter pellets were inaccurate, but incredible accuracy can be obtained with the right heavy pellet combo for your rifle).

I keep my shots to the head on everything other than a chipmunk which I will take chest shots. The only groundhog I ever strayed from the head shot was that chest shot I mentioned as from my vantage point I could not get a clear shot at his head. These are certainly more than "plinkers" and are deadly rifles at short ranges. Inside 75 feet they are as deadly as .22 LR.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool, what Browning air rifle are you getting decent accuracy with?? I have not seen any of the reasonably priced air rifles shoot well consistently. Only when I shot a Steyr olympic class rifle, could I consistently hit the x ring - and that rifle was somewhat north of $1500 plus the charging equipment back in 90's - today can be north of $2500 by quite a bit for a similar setup.

if you want a dream air rifle... https://www.anschutznorthamerica.com/


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Holy Kamoly! You're right about the prices but, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Buckeye - the heavier slower shooting pellet will do an even better job. Both my .22 rifles will blow all the way through a dozen layers of cardboard in front of 3/8 OSB - I had to pick pellets out of my foundation. I had an old car mat and they would punch through the car mat and the OSB as well. I have a 60 ft. indoor air rifle range I built in the basement 4 years ago. I bench shoot my air rifles until I can put 5 in a row inside the 1/2 inch ring. They are amazingly accurate and you can punch paper 5 shots all touching inside the 1/2 inch ring on a bench. I have a 3lb trigger in my Browning. (I have found more accuracy shooting heavier pellets - not that lighter pellets were inaccurate, but incredible accuracy can be obtained with the right heavy pellet combo for your rifle).
> 
> I keep my shots to the head on everything other than a chipmunk which I will take chest shots. The only groundhog I ever strayed from the head shot was that chest shot I mentioned as from my vantage point I could not get a clear shot at his head. These are certainly more than "plinkers" and are deadly rifles at short ranges. Inside 75 feet they are as deadly as .22 LR.


Fish-N, that's why I picked up the heavier pellets the instant I saw them. I went through this with bowhunting. There were the "speed kills" disciples who were trying to shoot the lightest, fastest arrows they could make. Then there were the "heavy and slow" guys. I figured that there was a happy medium. In basic physics you learn the equation p=mv, or momentum equals mass times velocity.

More mass means less velocity while less mass means more. Neither extreme seems to be satisfactory. Somewhere in the middle you will find the highest value for momentum. The most "punch" for the buck! And that's what will do the job.

The thing I'm wondering about is, on a thread that is located down in the deer and small game hunting part of the forum, was a page having to do with air rifles. It was suggested to me there that Benjamin NP's (Nitro Piston) can require "tuning' to achieve their best accuracy. I checked around and couldn't find any body local, so I'd have to ship the gun somewhere, which I am reluctant to do.

Then again, someone else said that I have to run at least one tin, 500 rounds, of pellets through it to break it in. I might have about half that through it so far.

The reason I'm asking is that my buddy owns a thicket full of rabbits. I dearly love to eat rabbit, and would like to use this air rifle to hunt them. Wait till there's some snow down, put my snow camo on, find a place to sit and let the bunnies come to me.

I know it killed that 'hog, but I'm afraid I just got lucky and am afraid to use it on a game animal.



Lazy 8 said:


> Holy Kamoly! You're right about the prices but, you do get what you pay for.


And I though Daystate out of England was expensive! I will say that the last time I looked at their website, they had an air rifle that looked like a Weatherby! OMG, was it beautiful!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Privateer - I get that group with a cheap $170 Browning Leverage in 5.5 mm. I can put 5 in the diamond at 60 ft with the bench rest. It is also the model that has achieved the 40 yard chipmunk kills. I will get a flyer off 1/2 inch now and again, but I typically think it is me. I shoot the eyeballs out of chipmunks resting on the window on a stump 40 ft from the house. I have owned more than a handful of the cheaper air rifles (under $250). I am not claiming to be the authority or an expert so this is just my opinion and experience:

No two are created equal at this price point. Even identical brands and rifles. 3 times I have bought 2 brand new exact rifles (father and brother wanted at same time, etc.). This is true in both power of the rifle and accuracy. Without getting too long winded the largest example I have is two identical Hatsan in Walnut 5.5 mm packages. Standard cheap optics...one rifle never dialed in even after 1,000 shots. Accurate enough, but not a diamond puncher and always a flyer in each group. The other was a tack driver and at 60 ft in my range could punch the diamond with an occasional flyer. It also was noticeably more powerful.

Optics matter..even at this level. Most come with pretty cheap crappy optics. I have used them and they are fine for plinking. However, a quality optic made for air rifles does improve your shooting at this level.

Trigger...most of these are running at 5-7lbs. Even at this price point you find stock models with adjustable triggers. No different than anything else...a better trigger equals better precision shooting. The cheap browning has an adjustable trigger down to 3.5lbs....my test shows mine barely above 3lbs so silky smooth. Change it out or adjust down.

Tuning / shimming: There is something to running a number of rounds through these air rifles. The Browning I am so high on above I could not get to shoot all that well until at least 300 shots. I laugh because I was actually disappointed with it compared to my Hatsan 5.5 I had been using as my regular pest control (the hard hitting tack driver described above). I know as I approached the bottom of a 500 round tin I started getting really consistent performance. This has been true for me and I expect to shoot a few hundred shots before really fine tuning. 

Me personally have not achieved this level of accuracy out of a couple Ghammo models I had and also a Benjamin Trail rifle....I sold this to friends. They were accurate enough for pest control, etc. but never shot 3 shots touching holes, etc. These are all older models including the awesome Hatsan I have and they are not made any more - so take that with a grain of salt on the current retail models. A buddy has Seneca which shoots really well and is well made - I think he paid more than double though ($500 range).

If you want to move up into the world of privateer you will spend some real money, but get amazing quality air rifles.


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

scioto_alex said:


> Air guns don't fall under firearms laws - right?


In New Jersey they do.


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

montagc said:


> They make all kinds of large caliber air rifles. I've seen them to .50.


Pyramyd Air, right here in OH.
https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Umarex_Hammer_50_PCP_Air_Rifle/4336


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Privateer - I get that group with a cheap $170 Browning Leverage in 5.5 mm. I can put 5 in the diamond at 60 ft with the bench rest. It is also the model that has achieved the 40 yard chipmunk kills. I will get a flyer off 1/2 inch now and again, but I typically think it is me. I shoot the eyeballs out of chipmunks resting on the window on a stump 40 ft from the house. I have owned more than a handful of the cheaper air rifles (under $250). I am not claiming to be the authority or an expert so this is just my opinion and experience:
> 
> No two are created equal at this price point. Even identical brands and rifles. 3 times I have bought 2 brand new exact rifles (father and brother wanted at same time, etc.). This is true in both power of the rifle and accuracy. Without getting too long winded the largest example I have is two identical Hatsan in Walnut 5.5 mm packages. Standard cheap optics...one rifle never dialed in even after 1,000 shots. Accurate enough, but not a diamond puncher and always a flyer in each group. The other was a tack driver and at 60 ft in my range could punch the diamond with an occasional flyer. It also was noticeably more powerful.
> 
> ...


You mentioned a couple of things here that I forgot about. The first was the scope. There were a ton of people telling me to junk the "comes with" Aimpoint scope for something better. The image seemed so bright and sharp I tried to make a go of it, despite everybody telling me it wouldn't hold zero. I eventually replaced it with something better. 

The second was the trigger. The stock trigger on the Benji Trail is awful. It's creepy and hard! Two methods were suggested to correct it. One, a completely trigger replacement by a company whose name I don't remember, but they were a reputable outfit. The other was to replace a part with an RC bearing. I tried the RC bearing route since it was cheap and there was a hobby shop about a half mile away! It improved trigger performance remarkably, so I've left it alone. 

Maybe I just need to run some more pellets through this thing.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> If you want to move up into the world of privateer you will spend some real money, but get amazing quality air rifles.


I need to point out that I said that I shot the Steyer, I did not own it... Was back when I was in graduate school at Kent State and an Austrian nationality professor friend owned it. (only kind of gun he could own in Austria) we shot it down the hall of his apartment - next to campus. The rifle looked very intimidating (olympic air rifle). Was funny one evening (dark outside) shooting and had his ground floor apartment living room picture window curtains open as we stood in living room to shoot down the hall. And then there was a knock on the door... Kent's finest. They were understanding but asked that we keep the curtains drawn on competition evenings...


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Can any of you guys recommend an accurate .22 air gun without going into the PCP category ?
Ive read alot of reviews and just havent found anything that gives hunting accuracy out to 50 yards and beyond Thanks


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

'DEATH' @ 50yds!?

Outch,,, That'll be Big Bucks there.

I'm in awe,,,, Fish-n-fool! 
consistent 40yd kills is awesome. lol,,, wish you lived next door! ;>)

Like I said before, I wore out my (first baby!) 20mm Sheridan, & had to sent it back to the factory for a rebuild. $75, but MAN was it worth it! 
It really holds the air, & they made the trigger really smooth.
Now, 5 pumps is all it needs for consistent 30yd munks, squirrels & the occasional hog,,,, & that's with a V cheap BSA Red Dot.

I recently bought a Sheridan .22 & a Gamo .177 (Thanks OGF they're for the G-kids lol,,, )
The GAMO will NOT hold a group, even at 20yds! 4 different projectiles, 2 different scopes!???
I haven't had the time to shoot the .22 Sheridan IN yet. Reviews will follow.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Doboy said:


> The GAMO will NOT hold a group, even at 20yds! 4 different projectiles, 2 different scopes!???


I have the Gamo Bigcat .22 and after extensive testing, it will not shoot a consistent group. Good enough to center-mass squirrels at 20-30yds but if you want head shot consistency, it is just not there... i too have tried quiet a number of different pellets with no better success. My guess is that it is simply the quality of the builds and the engineering design. when your barrel is independent of where your optics are mounted, you have the potential for lots of badness. my highpower and muzzle loader break actions carry the optics with the barrel and they are both tack drivers.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI,,,, I was watching the SPORTSMAN CHANNEL yesterday & 1/2 seen an ad, I believe AFTERNOON (4:30-8pm but I missed the DAY!) shows are all about the NEW high power hunting air rifles that are now out there. 
lol,,, I kinda woke up when they shot through 5-6 water jugs,,,,,, 
I'll try a search,,,,, see if I find more info.

Wow,,,, there's a pile of watching here; I had no idea how many states!
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Sportsman+Channel+Air+gun+hunting


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Doboy said:


> FYI,,,, I was watching the SPORTSMAN CHANNEL yesterday & 1/2 seen an ad, I believe AFTERNOON (4:30-8pm but I missed the DAY!) shows are all about the NEW high power hunting air rifles that are now out there.
> lol,,, I kinda woke up when they shot through 5-6 water jugs,,,,,,
> I'll try a search,,,,, see if I find more info.
> 
> ...


They're intriguing and expensive at the same time. No big boom. No reloading. How often do you have to clean the barrel?


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Can any of you guys recommend an accurate .22 air gun without going into the PCP category ?
> Ive read alot of reviews and just havent found anything that gives hunting accuracy out to 50 yards and beyond Thanks


Your asking for a lot out of a Springer or gas ram 50 and beyond I would go .20 and refine your hunting skills with in 30 yards


----------

